# [Heisec] Allen Lesern frohe, erholsame und besinnliche Feiertage!



## Newsfeed (24 Dezember 2012)

Ob Sie nun Weihnachten feiern oder ruhige Tage verbringen: Möge die Zeit zwischen den Jahren erfreulich und friedlich sein, wünscht die heise-online-Redaktion allen Lesern. Auch zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr werden wir Sie auf dem Laufenden halten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

